# Kinohits 2014 im Video: Hobbit 3, Expendables 3, 300 Rise of an Empire und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kinohits 2014 im Video: Hobbit 3, Expendables 3, 300 Rise of an Empire und mehr*

					Das Jahr 2014 wird nicht nur für Videospieler reich an Highlights. Auch alle Cineasten unter uns können sich auf zahlreiche potenzielle Blockbuster freuen. Wir haben für in einem Videospecial die 38 wohl wichtigsten Kinofilme dieses Jahres zusammengefasst und geben so einen Ausblick auf die kommenden zwölf Monate.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kinohits 2014 im Video: Hobbit 3, Expendables 3, 300 Rise of an Empire und mehr*


----------



## IceGamer (14. Januar 2014)

Mal abgesehen von The Expendables 3, der sicherlich wieder ganz nettes Popkornkino wird und Hobbit 3, lohnt sich für mich kein Film davon, nichtmal Transformers 4, wobei dass evtl. noch ne Option ist.

Aber unterm strich: Ein ganz ganz schwaches Filmejahr, einzig die erstgenannten Filme lohnen sich, wobei man sich den Hobbit 3 auch nur anguckt, damit man endlich das Ende sieht, sonderlich geil waren die Filme nicht, meilenweit von Herr der Ringe entfernt und künstlich in die Länge gezogen... Zudem sieht der Film lächerlich animiert aus, alles wirkt so unreal...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Ziemlich viel Sci-Fi und Fantasy. Hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Mich störts schon fast etwas^^


----------



## kbyte (14. Januar 2014)

Innovationen sehen anders aus, aber wer will die schon... irgendwann gibt's ja vermutlich unter der Sonne auch nichts Neues mehr...


----------



## Jabberwocky (15. Januar 2014)

Finde eigentlich es hat doch noch ein paar interessante Filme darunter. Fantasy, Sci-Fi etc. trifft nun mal genau meinen Geschmack


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Finde eigentlich es hat doch noch ein paar interessante Filme darunter. Fantasy, Sci-Fi etc. trifft nun mal genau meinen Geschmack


 
Ist auch eigentlich mein Geschmack, aber auf ein Transformers 4 hätte ich nicht mal Lust, wenn mir man den Kinobesuch schenken würde.
Ich glaube nur den Hobbit werde ich mir angucken, da ich ja schon die ersten beiden Teile gesehen habe^^
Was ich eher gemeint habe, dass es mehr ernstere Filme geben könnte.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie kommt fast nur noch die immerwährend gleiche Hirn-Aus-Sülze, nur mit neuem Namen. Ist denn etwa das Superhelden Syndrom ausgebrochen? Ist ja echt ätzend. 3/4 aus der Liste wird mich wohl kaum dazu bewegen mir den Film anzusehen, bei Transformers müsste man mir sogar was dafür bezahlen. Einzig Sin City 2 könnte was für mich sein, da der erste Teil schon sehr gut war. Hoffentlich kommen irgendwann auch mal wieder innovative, spannende Titel mit unverbrauchten, ausgeklügelten Storys. Ansonsten werde ich weiterhin eher nach guten Serien a la Breaking Bad und Co. Ausschau halten.


----------



## n1c0 (15. Januar 2014)

Da 2013 ja relativ öde war mMn kann 2014 ja nur besser werden  Freu mich besonders auf Sin City 2


----------



## clown44 (18. Januar 2014)

Da sind ja ein paar Filme dabei, wo es sich lohnt, wieder häufiger in's Kino zu gehen.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

Ohh auf Homefront freue ich mich schon, der wird echt super der Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2014)

Ein paar nette Filmchen sind schon dabei, hoffentlich macht da keiner Murks. Generell bin ich mal auf die B Movies gespannt


----------



## Marcimoto (23. Januar 2014)

Der Hobbit 3 wird auf jeden Fall klasse. Diesmal ja auch wieder mit ner fetten Schlacht 
Man darf halt nur nicht vergessen, dass es sich bei der Buchvorlage um ein Kinderbuch handelt, anders als bei HDR. Darunter leidet natürlich die Atmosphäre, wenn man die Filme vergleicht.
Expendables 3 wird sicher auch ganz lustig. Der 2. Teil war auf jeden Fall viel selbstironischer als der erste.
Aber den besten Film hab ich schon mit The Wolf of Wallstreet gesehen. Einfach genial.

Sowas wie Transformers interessiert mich garnicht. Ich hab schon mehrere Anläufe gebraucht, um überhaupt den ersten Teil bis zum Ende zu sehen.


----------



## Roundy (17. Februar 2014)

Also ich freu mich riesig auf 300 Rise of an empire.. 300 ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme und die Fortsetzung wird natürlich im Kino geschaut


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

Non Stop der Film der bald in die Kinos erscheinen wird sollte ziemlich gut sein. Also denn werde ich auf jedenfall im Kino schauen.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6j3mdfvARK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

